# Impact and AEW Are Working Together



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's official:


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334332727211012096
So this shows that Kenny was serious about his talent trade-off offer to WWE two weeks ago. I made a thread about it here, but for some reason it was deleted, probably because the mods thought it was dirtsheet bullshit, but can we now have a legitimate discussion about this?



 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330105813537611777
I would honestly love to see it because there are so many cross brand dream matches I have. How do you see the partnership going with Impact? 

I think it could help the women's division because I've heard good things about their women's division, but I would like to see them focus on the talent they have and try to give them stories before highlighting women in other companies. Either way, this is great for wrestling fans as a whole.*


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Really curious where they go with this. Like I said in the Dynamite thread, people wanted big returns and huge surprises? Well, here ya go.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

So hype!! Impact has been very good in recent years and I hope this brings more eyes. They don't deserve to still be hated on


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Impact is horrible. D amore and Callis totally let go of the rope on that thing.


----------



## Crowleys (Dec 3, 2019)

I love it when there aren't leaks! Now we need 🇯🇵


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

I can see a Jon Moxley vs Sami Callahan match happening


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.

You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.

Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's great for wrestling.

Very exciting.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


Everyone perhaps up until your post, but I was quite clear in my views. They haven’t changed 😊

But I, too am interesting to see where this particular thread goes 🤣


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The only good thing that would come from this is a better Women’s division.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


Jesus dude, can you not be negative for like one minute? People are excited about the possibilities of these two working together. It could suck, or it could be great. But let people be excited about something for a second before you start shitting on it. You’re like the Debbie Downer of the AEW forum.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


shhhh let them have their fun. Impact is now ALL ELITE so its the best show on TV...get with the program..


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ring of Honor is like wtf


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Jesus dude, can you not be negative for like one minute? People are excited about the possibilities of these two working together. It could suck, or it could be great. But let people be excited about something for a second before you start shitting on it. You’re like the Debbie Downer of the AEW forum.


You're not allowed to make personal attacks like this anymore.

I'm not being negative, I'm not being a downer I am simply asking what Impact has done for the change of heart. I haven't watched since June - July but did see the shooting and lame wrestlers court segment. Maybe things have changed for Impact and general opinion has changed?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334346595970789377


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So I thought about a way this might actually work. Even if it is a blatant ripoff but...everything in wrestling kind of is so...

AEW has a bloated roster. Kenny can pull people over to Impact from AEW and form an invasion force NWO style. Yes, it is derivative. Yes, it has been done, but it COULD be OK here. Maybe. It could lead to promotion vs promotion War Games style stuff. Now, that usually only works if the promotions are on similar footing so this could quickly go into the WWF's WCW/ECW invasion where Steve Austin somehow led the Invasion force and turned out to be the worst thing about 2001. It COULD be done though. There is potential here if the right people figure out a way to do it.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> You're not allowed to make personal attacks like this anymore.
> 
> I'm not being negative, I'm not being a downer I am simply asking what Impact has done for the change of heart. I haven't watched since June - July but did see the shooting and lame wrestlers court segment. Maybe things have changed for Impact and general opinion has changed?


It’s not a “personal attack”, I’m just telling the truth. Let people enjoy something or be excited without feeling the need to automatically be negative about it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334342441131003906


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I guess this is what Omega meant by getting 'very experimental'. But why did it have to be TNA of all places though? :/


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334342441131003906


I definitely need this feud.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cool. Impact has been good for awhile now.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

I watch Impact every week and I like it a lot, I know that most people don't watch Impact since the company went into decline, but with this partnership Impact will probably have a lot more people watching the show now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> I guess this is what Omega meant by getting 'very experimental'. But why did it have to be TNA of all places though? :/


Because NJPW is a no go right now due to COVID. 

NWA, MLW and ROH are all re-starting aren't they?

Impact is the only other "major player" still going strong as far as I am aware. So it makes sense, especially if they are wanting to run a live angle in which Omega can show up on the other promotions show.

WWE are "too proud" to ever get into business with another company in the same way.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> So I thought about a way this might actually work. Even if it is a blatant ripoff but...everything in wrestling kind of is so...
> 
> AEW has a bloated roster. Kenny can pull people over to Impact from AEW and form an invasion force NWO style. Yes, it is derivative. Yes, it has been done, but it COULD be OK here. Maybe. It could lead to promotion vs promotion War Games style stuff. Now, that usually only works if the promotions are on similar footing so this could quickly go into the WWF's WCW/ECW invasion where Steve Austin somehow led the Invasion force and turned out to be the worst thing about 2001. It COULD be done though. There is potential here if the right people figure out a way to do it.


I wonder if it’s not something like when Pro Wrestling NOAH ran into some serious problems and New Japan got involved (I don’t recall all the details) and ended up sending Jado over to take the book.

The result was the whole Suzuki Gun faction being ‘banished’ and sent over to NOAH for about 2 years to help the product.

Unfortunately, Jado wasn’t quite Gedo and it didn’t work for a huge amount of time. When they all went back to NJPW, Jado didn’t rejoin Gedo as co-Head Booker. But I digress.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RFalcao said:


> I watch Impact every week and I like it a lot, I know that most people don't watch Impact since the company went into decline, but with this partnership Impact will probably have a lot more people watching the show now.


I haven’t watched Impact in a while and I just figured that out of the thousands of channels I have, the one that they currently air on isn’t one of them.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Not seen Impact in years but isn't Shamrock working there? 

If so can they get him on AEW Dynamite to finally finish that feud with Jericho from 21 years ago


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


I've been on the Impact train for a while, I will admit they've padded the shows out with a bit too much comedy in the absence of crowds but I've still been enjoying it. But I'm into both and my mind is just racing with all the interesting cross promotion matchups that could be done, like there's a lot that could be done, a mini Bullet Club reunion with Omega, The Bucks and the Good Brothers, The North would do wonders with the tag divisions (a FTR match would get high on my list with how much they both do a throwback style with a modern flair so well), just the addition of an entire women's division like AEW has been seriously lacking, Moose doing his thing, EC3 when he gets back from ROH is a big possibility as well. Hell there's even some out there thoughts coming to my mind, like it'd probably a terrible match but just the character work of a Su Yung vs Abadon horror movie type match could make it interesting. (Although I know cinematic matches can be a very polarizing subject)

EDIT: How the hell did I get through this post without mentioning Santana and Ortiz, they got the attention of people all over the industry back when they were in Impact and now they're just _some guys_ in AEW...


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Because NJPW is a no go right now due to COVID.
> 
> NWA, MLW and ROH are all re-starting aren't they?
> 
> ...


I get it and it's got me intrigued. Just pissed I have to watch TNA now though lol.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I haven’t watched Impact in a while and I just figured that out of the thousands of channels I have, the one that they currently air on isn’t one of them.


They simulcast their show on Twitch, same time as it airs on AXS.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I haven’t watched Impact in a while and I just figured that out of the thousands of channels I have, the one that they currently air on isn’t one of them.



So you now have to sit on your phone or PC to watch Twitch to see the next angle with the newly crowned world champ. But this isnt an issue according to most here. No biggie.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

DJ Punk said:


> I guess this is what Omega meant by getting 'very experimental'. But why did it have to be TNA of all places though? :/


Partly the reasons already stated, plus Don Callis has genuinely known Omega since he was a kid, and friends with Chris Jericho for nearly 30 years.

I suspect one or both of them vouched for him and (the equally creative) Scott D’Amore, both vice presidents of Impact Wrestling.

It was Callis who had the idea of Jericho vs Omega in New Japan and set the wheels in motion.

In fact Jericho would have probably joined Impact Wrestling had not been for the inception of AEW.

It does actually make sense. Plus, it is a much better product now than it was before.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

If I were AEW, I wouldn't want to be associated with Impact, only hardcore fans watch both of the shows, this won't bring any new viewers in.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Both shows draw under 1 million viewers a week and aren't growing. An invasion angle if done right could grow both brands.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> I get it and it's got me intrigued. Just pissed I have to watch TNA now though lol.


I'm sure I read that all of the remaining Impacts of the year are taped anyway - so I assume it'll be a pre-recorded interview of some kind that'll just be shown on the show.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Jesus dude, can you not be negative for like one minute? People are excited about the possibilities of these two working together. It could suck, or it could be great. But let people be excited about something for a second before you start shitting on it. You’re like the Debbie Downer of the AEW forum.


Attack the argument please. The Debbie stuffs just silly


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I haven’t watched Impact in a while and I just figured that out of the thousands of channels I have, the one that they currently air on isn’t one of them.


You can watch Impact on their Twitch channel, here in Portugal I can't watch AXS TV so I watch Impact on twitch. 
I don't watch AEW because I have no way of watching the show here in Portugal, I can watch WWE and ROH on TV, but AEW can't.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> I wonder if it’s not something like when Pro Wrestling NOAH ran into some serious problems and New Japan got involved (I don’t recall all the details) and ended up sending Jado over to take the book.
> 
> The result was the whole Suzuki Gun faction being ‘banished’ and sent over to NOAH for about 2 years to help the product.
> 
> Unfortunately, Jado wasn’t quite Gedo and it didn’t work for a huge amount of time. When they all went back to NJPW, Jado didn’t rejoin Gedo as co-Head Booker. But I digress.


The problem here is neither company has an experienced booker at this point. Learning on the fly training rarely works.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

While I haven't followed IMPACT consistently in years, I will be tuning in next Tuesday.

This helps IMPACT more than AEW but a healthy pro-wrestling scene is good for everyone.

Now bring NJPW and ROH on board!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Seth Grimes said:


> If I were AEW, I wouldn't want to be associated with Impact, only hardcore fans watch both of the shows, this won't bring any new viewers in.


Genuine question. What version of Impact do people base a statement like this on? TNA as it was, or Impact as it is now? 

Because they are almost 2 completely different entities.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Londonlaw said:


> Genuine question. What version of Impact do people base a statement like this on? TNA as it was, or Impact as it is now?
> 
> Because they are almost 2 completely different entities.



You're correct, Impact is in way worse shape now.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Londonlaw said:


> Genuine question. What version of Impact do people base a statement like this on? TNA as it was, or Impact as it is now?
> 
> Because they are almost 2 completely different entities.


I'm speaking from the perspective that they do this for new viewers, right? I imagine anyone who watches AEW, also watches Impact. Anyone who stopped watching Impact when it became the drizzling shits, won't be happy to see AEW associating themselves with the company. I just don't see what AEW can gain from this, only Impact will be helped.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So you now have to sit on your phone or PC to watch Twitch to see the next angle with the newly crowned world champ. But this isnt an issue according to most here. No biggie.


It’s an issue to me. I’m guessing the channel they’re on isn’t widely available. That’s a problem.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334354090323832833
FTR are loving it anyway, name dropping The North and MCMG. Might give them something to do without going straight back into the AEW tag title scene.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334340973489508352


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It’s an issue to me. I’m guessing the channel they’re on isn’t widely available. That’s a problem.



Not a problem to the people here bro. You dont matter.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Aew being open to everyone will benefit the business and aew as they are the top of that food chain of these partnerships.

Impact has been shit so maybe it will help


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Two Sheds said:


> The problem here is neither company has an experienced booker at this point. Learning on the fly training rarely works.


AEW-wise, I agree. And hopefully that works out someday.

Impact, however, has a creative team that consists of Scott D’Amore (who was Head of Creative from May 2005-September 2006, which is considered one of the most consistently good periods in the earlier years, plus has/had his own promotion, Border City Wrestling), Don Callis, Jimmy Jacobs (previously part of WWE creative and considered very creative, as was the next guy), RD Evans and Gail Kim, with input from Tommy Dreamer and Rosemary/Courtney Rush, the latter being responsible for a lot of the truly wacky stuff this year (WrestleHouse, the Rosemary/Bravo wedding and shooting, etc).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


I just skimmed through the thread in question and most of the comments about TNA are pretty positive. I don't think people actually hate on TNA. It's just kinda fun to laugh at TNA because they had a lot of unintentionally hilarious shit that seemed to keep happening to them. Jeff Hardy showing up faded AF against Sting, that Ultimate X match where the gimmick kept falling off the X, that blindfold match where the dude's blindfold kept falling off, Vince Russo, constant promotional name changes etc

It's obvious in hindsight that TNA was kind of good actually. WWE signed a lot of their guys and put some of them in top spots


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> So I thought about a way this might actually work. Even if it is a blatant ripoff but...everything in wrestling kind of is so...
> 
> AEW has a bloated roster. Kenny can pull people over to Impact from AEW and form an invasion force NWO style. Yes, it is derivative. Yes, it has been done, but it COULD be OK here. Maybe. It could lead to promotion vs promotion War Games style stuff. Now, that usually only works if the promotions are on similar footing so this could quickly go into the WWF's WCW/ECW invasion where Steve Austin somehow led the Invasion force and turned out to be the worst thing about 2001. It COULD be done though. There is potential here if the right people figure out a way to do it.


*As an adult processing the invasion in retrospect, it was silly and underachieved massively, but as an 11 year old, I was happy to see The Rock end WCW for good. Kids will still enjoy it.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Londonlaw said:


> AEW-wise, I agree. And hopefully that works out someday.
> 
> Impact, however, has a creative team that consists of Scott D’Amore (who was Head of Creative from May 2005-September 2006, which is considered one of the most consistently good periods in the earlier years, plus has/had his own promotion, Border City Wrestling), Don Callis, Jimmy Jacobs (previously part of WWE creative and considered very creative, as was the next guy), RD Evans and Gail Kim, with input from Tommy Dreamer and Rosemary/Courtney Rush, the latter being responsible for a lot of the truly wacky stuff this year (WrestleHouse, the Rosemary/Bravo wedding and shooting, etc).


They teleported a dozen people into the ring. That was it for me.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *As an adult processing the invasion in retrospect, it was silly and underachieved massively, but as an 11 year old, I was happy to see The Rock end WCW for good. Kids will still enjoy it.*


I was 18 when it happened and I hated it. If they are creating programming primarily for children, then they really are alternative-WWE, no?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well Tessa Blanchard is definitely not coming to AEW now. WWE it is.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Why TNA, we're still giving that shit show a spotlight?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So you now have to sit on your phone or PC to watch Twitch to see the next angle with the newly crowned world champ. But this isnt an issue according to most here. No biggie.


Its really not when you can also use a tablet, laptop, smart tv, firestick, roku, chromecast, xbox, or playstation


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> Its really not when you can also use a tablet, laptop, smart tv, firestick, roku, chromecast, xbox, or playstation



No one should have to do that. Thats the point.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> No one should have to do that. Thats the point.


Its like 3 more buttons than changing your tv channel but ok


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not a problem to the people here bro. You dont matter.


So how else are you supposed to watch Impact? Serious question.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shock Street said:


> Its like 3 more buttons than changing your tv channel but ok


No it isnt. I consider myself a pretty technology forward guy and I have none of what you just mentioned other than an XBox.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> While I haven't followed IMPACT consistently in years, I will be tuning in next Tuesday.
> 
> This helps IMPACT more than AEW but a healthy pro-wrestling scene is good for everyone.
> 
> Now bring NJPW and ROH on board!


Fuck it. Bring in NWA and MLW while we're at it. I'll watch the fuck out of that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So how else are you supposed to watch Impact? Serious question.



On your phone or tablet, or buy a smart TV or an xbox if you dont have one. If this frustrates you then you're just a lazy guy according to that guy I just replied too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I was 18 when it happened and I hated it. If they are creating programming primarily for children, then they really are alternative-WWE, no?


*I didn't over analyze and appreciated the story for what it was: the former poster boy of WWF became the ultimate bad guy and betrayed his fans and the whole company, so now The Rock has to defeat his biggest nemesis to save WWF. Now that I'm 31 I think about all the backstage bullshit like the burial of DDP and inaccessible Time Warner contracts that ruined the ultimate cross brand 5 on 5 dream match. 

When I bring up appealing to kids, I'm not talking about 2009 WWE PG ERA nonsense with goofy guest hosts, but surface level interactions that can still be effective.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Impact is currently trending #5 in the US on Twitter so they certainly got a lot out of this deal.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

This could be a godsend to the women’s division in particular. The Knockouts Division is loaded with talent.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


Again with the “You all.”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So with Sting coming through, Omega stealing the gold, and Impact now being in a partnership with AEW, was Tony objectively right about shaking/changing the wrestling world?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So with Sting coming through, Omega stealing the gold, and Impact now being in a partnership with AEW, was Tony objectively right about shaking/changing the wrestling world?



Well i guess we will see but it looks like the plans are for AEW to be exactly what JJ wanted to do with global force wrestling which was brilliant idea. Imagine stroylines through multiple promotions and around the world but AEW is the for front. Its going to be a big deal but will take some time and likely. Not 100 percent happening but it seems likely with one promotion poping up after another


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So with Sting coming through, Omega stealing the gold, and Impact now being in a partnership with AEW, was Tony objectively right about shaking/changing the wrestling world?


As much of a huge mark I am for him I'm not sure Sting is really "shaking the world of wrestling", but the Impact partnership definitely feels like a big deal and have given me a lot more to care about on two shows.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

JasmineAEW said:


> Again with the “You all.”



I thought he was done dragging everyone into his shit but i guess not🤷‍♂️

I still myself said Impact sucks but i still think partnership is a good idea. With impact clearly being so limited in so many ways which likely is why i feel its been shit that this could benefit them


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Both impact AEW nxt and raw are all on sling which is way cheaper than cable anyway. I can’t get smack down on it though because fox is a local channel.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Not going to happen but if Khan bought a sizeable minority stake in Impact you could have a situation where a AEW Impact is retooled as the second show on TNT. AEW Dark then replaces Impact on AXS. Impact Plus becomes AEW Plus and suddenly they have ties to a ready made subscription service.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

shandcraig said:


> Well i guess we will see but it looks like the plans are for AEW to be exactly what JJ wanted to do with global force wrestling which was brilliant idea. Imagine stroylines through multiple promotions and around the world but AEW is the for front. Its going to be a big deal but will take some time and likely. Not 100 percent happening but it seems likely with one promotion poping up after another


Yep and there is clearly already an NWA partnership in place so I would say that the wrestling world is changed and Tony was right.



somerandomfan said:


> As much of a huge mark I am for him I'm not sure Sting is really "shaking the world of wrestling", but the Impact partnership definitely feels like a big deal and have given me a lot more to care about on two shows.


Agreed.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So with Sting coming through, Omega stealing the gold, and Impact now being in a partnership with AEW, was Tony objectively right about shaking/changing the wrestling world?


If Sting never went to Vince and this was his first real comeback, yes. It ain't.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a feeling this may be an Omega holding the AEW title hostage and hiding out at Impact with Mox and other AEW wrestlers invading trying to get it back.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TNA is god awful. I thought AEW/ WWE did stupid shit then I watched impact videos and I was blown away at how far impact has fallen. It barely even qualifies as a wrestling program these days.

AEW must be feeling generous this holiday season to give this disaster of a TV show the time of day. If Matt Hardy can be loaned to impact for the remainder of his contract, I’d say AEW has done great business here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> So with Sting coming through, Omega stealing the gold, and Impact now being in a partnership with AEW, was Tony objectively right about shaking/changing the wrestling world?


No, people are retroactively treating Impact like a big deal or acting like Sting is a big deal.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If Sting never went to Vince and this was his first real comeback, yes. It ain't.


Well for me tonight's white walker winter entrance alone was better than anything he did in his WWE comeback. I don't think WWE had ESPN post about Sting either but I could be mistaken. They posted about it tonight.


----------



## Aewimpactomega (Dec 3, 2020)

Londonlaw said:


> AEW-wise, I agree. And hopefully that works out someday.
> 
> Impact, however, has a creative team that consists of Scott D’Amore (who was Head of Creative from May 2005-September 2006, which is considered one of the most consistently good periods in the earlier years, plus has/had his own promotion, Border City Wrestling), Don Callis, Jimmy Jacobs (previously part of WWE creative and considered very creative, as was the next guy), RD Evans and Gail Kim, with input from Tommy Dreamer and Rosemary/Courtney Rush, the latter being responsible for a lot of the truly wacky stuff this year (WrestleHouse, the Rosemary/Bravo wedding and shooting, etc).


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Well for me tonight's white walker winter entrance alone was better than anything he did in his WWE comeback. I don't think WWE had ESPN post about Sting either but I could be mistaken. They posted about it tonight.



It was extremely well done. Yes. I agree. WWE also did a lot of cool shit with him. The staredown with Orton, coming out from under the curtain where Rollins statue used to be, then putting said statue in a dumpster. Hes been used well.


----------



## Aewimpactomega (Dec 3, 2020)

I find it interesting as well. Scott D’amore was the shit back in 05-06. He just didn’t have TV


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> I thought he was done dragging everyone into his shit but i guess not🤷‍♂️
> 
> I still myself said Impact sucks but i still think partnership is a good idea. With impact clearly being so limited in so many ways which likely is why i feel its been shit that this could benefit them


Impact, like most other promotions, has been trying to do different things to get through this pandemic. They’ve done some great things and some not-so-great things (again, just ).

I think AEW working with Impact is great. I don’t care if Impact benefits more or not. This just generates more interest in wrestling, and I think that’s a good thing. I hope this working relationship succeeds for everyone involved.


----------



## qntntgood (Mar 12, 2010)

USAUSA1 said:


> Ring of Honor is like wtf


I would not be surprised if roh is in on too, because for a longtime there was talks of bringing back the territory days and this is just one step closer to it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> No, people are retroactively treating Impact like a big deal or acting like Sting is a big deal.


Sting is a star from the glory days of wrestling who will always be popular. I think he's definitely a big deal. He is now AEW's biggest star.

With Impact when I say shaking the industry I more so mean the partnership in general. WWE would never do this. Tony has one with Impact and NWA with crossover angles sure to happen.



RainmakerV2 said:


> It was extremely well done. Yes. I agree. WWE also did a lot of cool shit with him. The staredown with Orton, coming out from under the curtain where Rollins statue used to be, then putting said statue in a dumpster. Hes been used well.


I did like the Orton staredown and the curtain thing was a shock moment I agree. But nothing he did in WWE made me feel as hyped as I felt tonight. 

It was chilling and I literally had goosebumps. I'm not the only one. But the Rollins match and feud sucked and jobbing to HHH at WM was one of the worst booking calls of all time.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

La Parka said:


> TNA is god awful. I thought AEW/ WWE did stupid shit then I watched impact videos and I was blown away at how far impact has fallen. It barely even qualifies as a wrestling program these days.
> 
> AEW must be feeling generous this holiday season to give this disaster of a TV show the time of day. If Matt Hardy can be loaned to impact for the remainder of his contract, I’d say AEW has done great business here.


From what I've read and seen it's generally an experimental, played for laughs, content provider for Anthem's TV stations. Plus, a library of 2500 hours of footage. I think they know too much damage has been done to the brand to progress beyond their worldwide audience of 300,000 viewers and just let the team have fun. With wrestling you naturally get some good talent and matches, so that keeps things ticking.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

It's probably just Kenny Omega showing up on Impact doing Don Callis a favor and nothing more or it could be full on partnership (which I doubt it is). Both companies don't need each other for the partnership doesn't make any sense from that point of view. 

As far as what could happen, you could The North vs The Revival, Sami Callihan vs Jon Moxley, and Kenny Omega vs Rich Swann or even Deonna Purrazzo vs someone from AEW's women's division. But I'm not expecting anything other than a short term thing happening between the two.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Impact is currently trending #5 in the US on Twitter so they certainly got a lot out of this deal.


*Yeah, trending behind Russell Westbrook after a massive trade is a big deal.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Sting is a star from the glory days of wrestling who will always be popular. I think he's definitely a big deal. He is now AEW's biggest star.
> 
> With Impact when I say shaking the industry I more so mean the partnership in general. WWE would never do this. Tony has one with Impact and NWA with crossover angles sure to happen.


With Sting its the type of thing that will probably get a nice ratings boost for a few weeks, but due to age and him not being able to wrestle he can't help like his name should. People aren't tuning in droves to see him not fuck people up. So it's ultimately a moment that does not much long term. 

As for Impact the partnership doesn't really mean much. All the non-WWE places have partnerships and what has that really done on a meaningful scale. Hell what has AEW giving NWA some spotlight done for them. Can anybody here that wasn't watching NWA previously honestly say that they're now watching NWA Power weekly since AEW gave them spotlight? 

It's certainly not a bad move, but it's not deliver on game changing promise move either. But no knock on him as he has to promote. Not like he can go, hey Sting is old as fuck and Impact has been irrelevant to most of you, but please care about them now.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I love it. AEW is merging with other companies, getting more talent, and gaining more power. I look forward to seeing guys like Rich Swann and Sami Caillihan on Dynamite. Hope so.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> With Sting its the type of thing that will probably get a nice ratings boost for a few weeks, but due to age and him not being able to wrestle he can't help like his name should. People aren't tuning in droves to see him not fuck people up. So it's ultimately a moment that does not much long term.
> 
> As for Impact the partnership doesn't really mean much. All the non-WWE places have partnerships and what has that really done on a meaningful scale. Hell what has AEW giving NWA some spotlight done for them. Can anybody here that wasn't watching NWA previously honestly say that they're now watching NWA Power weekly since AEW gave them spotlight?
> 
> It's certainly not a bad move, but it's not deliver on game changing promise move either. But no knock on him as he has to promote. Not like he can go, hey Sting is old as fuck and Impact has been irrelevant to most of you, but please care about them now.


With Sting though his segments are just as good as his matches. I think most people realize that the guy is over 60 and won't be wrestling. But to turn on AEW as a old school WCW fan or an AEW fan and see Sting will be something that always brings fans back. Just like how WWE always gets a boost from an advertised Goldberg appearance. We probably won't see Sting more than once a month but advertising it will always help ratings. He can always attack people with his bat too if people want to see him fuck people up. When he gets jumped just have Darby Allin make the save or something. 

If not partnering with other promotions for cross-over angles, what else could he possibly do that would change the industry? I think partnering with other promotions is more of a game changer for the industry as a whole than solely signing a CM Punk for example.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> With Sting its the type of thing that will probably get a nice ratings boost for a few weeks, but due to age and him not being able to wrestle he can't help like his name should. People aren't tuning in droves to see him not fuck people up. So it's ultimately a moment that does not much long term.
> 
> As for Impact the partnership doesn't really mean much.


I miss the times where everyone was excited to see what would happen next and would be coming up with theories on where the stories could go. Now it's just boring usually negative talk about how it'll affect business at the end of the day. When did wrestling fans lose their smile?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> With Sting though his segments are just as good as his matches. I think most people realize that the guy is over 60 and won't be wrestling. But to turn on AEW as a old school WCW fan or an AEW fan and see Sting will be something that always brings fans back. Just like how WWE always gets a boost from an advertised Goldberg appearance. We probably won't see Sting more than once a month but advertising it will always help ratings. He can always attack people with his bat too if people want to see him fuck people up. When he gets jumped just have Darby Allin make the save or something.
> 
> If not partnering with other promotions for cross-over angles, what else could he possibly do that would change the industry? I think partnering with other promotions is more of a game changer for the industry as a whole than solely signing a CM Punk for example.


I'd be more inclined to agree with you if WWE hadn't basically raped the nostalgia act the last decade. Plus with their nostalgia acts most of the time you know it's leading to a match unless it's like an anniversary show. My want to get away from the 90s aside. I just think Sting in AEW isn't really a draw. For WWE it was a draw because he was the holdout.

I honestly think them being able to get NJPW would be more impactful for them long-term than Sting and Impact. Not because I think Sting isn't an icon or Impact doesn't have a fun show. But because they have more synergy and relevance to each other. Now I still don't think that'd be a game changer. I don't think any wrestling company can do a game changer besides announcing it's now legally mandatory to watch their wrestling show [emoji23]. 

But for me if I wasn't watching I can't imagine this would draw me in. Luckily they put on a good show most weeks so that's why I watched. But for me I just wasn't personally impressed with the surprises. I guess I'd say it's like getting a pizza party at work as an adult. It's a sure whatever thing


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> I miss the times where everyone was excited to see what would happen next and would be coming up with theories on where the stories could go. Now it's just boring usually negative talk about how it'll affect business at the end of the day. When did wrestling fans lose their smile?


That's what happens when you have a kids genre watched predominantly and followed religiously by 30 year olds.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> I miss the times where everyone was excited to see what would happen next and would be coming up with theories on where the stories could go. Now it's just boring usually negative talk about how it'll affect business at the end of the day. When did wrestling fans lose their smile?


Stop acting like you're new to forums. Sting can't wrestle at least not a real match so what is their to talk about besides how it helps them business wise?

As far as the Impact partnership [emoji2373] there's not really dream matches with this partnership besides The North vs The Young Bucks.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Stop acting like you're new to forums. Sting can't wrestle at least not a real match so what is their to talk about besides how it helps them business wise?
> 
> As far as the Impact partnership [emoji2373] there's not really dream matches with this partnership besides The North vs The Young Bucks.


I agree about Impact to an extent. I don't really see any dream matches or feuds I'm dying to see. But it's still got me excited because this could be the first step towards more cross promotion work. Plus, the unpredictability of it all is exciting in itself.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I generally stopped watching Impact during the hogan era and fully when AJ left. Some people here are saying Impact is now good and others saying it is poor ... I think I am excited and am definitely keeping an open mind. May mean I have to fork out more $$ for Impact on FITE


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

DJ Punk said:


> I miss the times where everyone was excited to see what would happen next and would be coming up with theories on where the stories could go. Now it's just boring usually negative talk about how it'll affect business at the end of the day. When did wrestling fans lose their smile?


I’m with you. I feel like a lot of the posters and this message board in general kind of takes some of the joy out of this. I’m still excited after tonight, though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> I agree about Impact to an extent. I don't really see any dream matches or feuds I'm dying to see. But it's still got me excited because this could be the first step towards more cross promotion work. Plus, the unpredictability of it all is exciting in itself.


The fact I don't really have any dream matches outside of tag stuff is what makes it not so hype for me. Impact is in a weird position where they put on an entertaining product, but I'm not thinking of them vs other places. I'mma see where it goes because both promotions have good shows. But it's a crossover I didn't ask for and honestly ain't necessarily excited for either.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

JasmineAEW said:


> Impact, like most other promotions, has been trying to do different things to get through this pandemic. They’ve done some great things and some not-so-great things (again, just ).
> 
> I think AEW working with Impact is great. I don’t care if Impact benefits more or not. This just generates more interest in wrestling, and I think that’s a good thing. I hope this working relationship succeeds for everyone involved.


Oh i think it benefits everyone. Just mean in general it will benefit impact which they need


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'd be more inclined to agree with you if WWE hadn't basically raped the nostalgia act the last decade. Plus with their nostalgia acts most of the time you know it's leading to a match unless it's like an anniversary show. My want to get away from the 90s aside. I just think Sting in AEW isn't really a draw. For WWE it was a draw because he was the holdout.
> 
> I honestly think them being able to get NJPW would be more impactful for them long-term than Sting and Impact. Not because I think Sting isn't an icon or Impact doesn't have a fun show. But because they have more synergy and relevance to each other. Now I still don't think that'd be a game changer. I don't think any wrestling company can do a game changer besides announcing it's now legally mandatory to watch their wrestling show [emoji23].
> 
> But for me if I wasn't watching I can't imagine this would draw me in. Luckily they put on a good show most weeks so that's why I watched. But for me I just wasn't personally impressed with the surprises. I guess I'd say it's like getting a pizza party at work as an adult. It's a sure whatever thing


Yeah I got ya. A NJPW partnership would be huge and something tells me that Tony already has it in the works.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah I got ya. A NJPW partnership would be huge and something tells me that Tony already has it in the works.


I mean he's certainly earned the benefit of the doubt on partnerships AAA, OEW, NWA, and Impact he clearly is open to it and can close the deals.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

The Good Brothers might actually appear on AEW and we could get a mini bullet club reunion

Other than that I’m skeptical. It’s definitely got people talking and will be interesting but I don’t see what impact offers aside from the initial shock value 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

An agreement specifically with Impact doesn't necessarily excited me, but the bigger picture of working with as many other companies as possible is very exciting. Let's face it, no company is ever coming close to WWE in terms of size unless something happens that is industry changing. Turning the wrestling industry (outside of WWE) into something with consistent talent exchange, would be a major change that hasn't been seen since the territory days. With that said, none of this works unless NJPW is on board. 

Impact does have a few wrestlers that do intrigue me from a story perspective. 


Good Brothers' history with the Elite members
Sami Callihan's history with Mox. Maybe a small mention of Switchblade Conspiracy
Young Bucks TNA history
MCMG history with Bucks
The North vs any AEW tag team
Various other former Impact guys that are now in AEW (Cage, PnP, Lucha Bros, Kaz, Daniels, etc)
Deonna Purrazzo vs Britt Baker or Thunder Rosa or Sereena Deeb or Shida or Nyla
Abandon vs Su Yung or Rosemary
Anybody vs Jordynne Grace/Taya Valkyrie/Tenille Dashwood
Wardlow vs Moose


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m with you. I feel like a lot of the posters and this message board in general kind of takes some of the joy out of this. I’m still excited after tonight, though.


All because you don't use peoples name doesn't mean we don't know who you are referring to.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I watched an episode of Impact recently for probably the first and last time and I don't know why I get a bad feeling about ever give them a chance again. That tv show just sucks and so does Josh Matthews.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Not really a fan of AEW, but colour me intrigued! Very interested to see where they go with this. Sting is obviously nowhere near his prime at this point, but he remains one of the biggest names in the business and will put bums on seats (when the bums are allowed to return) and bring more attention to the product.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> All because you don't use peoples name doesn't mean we don't know who you are referring to.


Self-conscious much?


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

If that allows great talent exchanges and stops AEW from becoming wwe with to much talent so guys are wasting in catering, then it can only help Wrestling. Like Archer, Cage, FTR, many tag teams and more have all had times when they haven't appeared for weeks, with a talent exchange, when AEW has nothing for them, they could go over to Impact and do a feud for show tappings etc. 

As for dream matches, who doesn't want to see The North vs FTR, Good Brothers vs Young Bucks, Young Bucks vs The North, FTR vs MCMG, MCMG vs Young Bucks again etc. Hell, you then even have potential for Lucha Bros and Pround n Powerful vs North, MCMG and Good Brothers. 

As for Women division, same. Impact have a stacked women's division and bringing in Women tag titles. With Deonna as champ, Jordynne Grace and Taya would be perfect for talent exchange as Challengers for Shida. Plus you have Abadon vs Su Yung or Rosemary. 

Impact lacks talent in main event so Archer, Cage or Miro would be great for an Impact Special or PPV defense. With Moose potential next impact champion, him vs Cody again could be great. 



As for Kenny, anyone else hoping for Impact for finally re-do Team Canada. Was hinted before with Mike Elgin but after Elgin was released, it disappeared. Omega w/Calis and add in The North could be perfect, plus x division guy and a mid card from AEW could be an interesting group for both shows. Elgin would of been perfect with Kenny as they have history in NJPW. 

Overall, love the uncertainty and hopefully it can help both shows as well as many use of both set of talent. If it leads to a new boom and stop WWE raiding talent, then all good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I'd be more inclined to agree with you if WWE hadn't basically raped the nostalgia act the last decade. Plus with their nostalgia acts most of the time you know it's leading to a match unless it's like an anniversary show. My want to get away from the 90s aside. I just think Sting in AEW isn't really a draw. For WWE it was a draw because he was the holdout.
> 
> I honestly think them being able to get NJPW would be more impactful for them long-term than Sting and Impact. Not because I think Sting isn't an icon or Impact doesn't have a fun show. But because they have more synergy and relevance to each other. Now I still don't think that'd be a game changer. I don't think any wrestling company can do a game changer besides announcing it's now legally mandatory to watch their wrestling show [emoji23].
> 
> But for me if I wasn't watching I can't imagine this would draw me in. Luckily they put on a good show most weeks so that's why I watched. But for me I just wasn't personally impressed with the surprises. I guess I'd say it's like getting a pizza party at work as an adult. It's a sure whatever thing


*Just check the ESPN Twitter comments to see how the mainstream fan feels about it.*


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> All because you don't use peoples name doesn't mean we don't know who you are referring to.


Christ man, not everything is about you. Just report me or whine about it to the mod and get it over with. That legitimately was not aimed at you.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

I just said in the main live thread that impact doesn't have the strongest singles division, their main event guys would be lower midcard guys in AEW. The tag team and especially the women's division will thrive off this partnership though. Only good things can come if this.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

JR: “We’ve just been jobbed.”

Grrrooooooaaaaannnnn. Sorry, I think I’m fucking done. I just saw that clip. It reeked of WWE mixed with dying WCW. I don’t care about TNA. I don’t care about AEW. Omega is the shits. JR finally succumbing and becoming the new Tony Shiavone.

Enjoy your shitshow, ladies and gentlemen. This was my final straw.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

AEW don't gain a damn thing from working with Impact let's be real here, there's nobody that's on the roster for Impact that would greatly improve AEW, or anyone really worth signing for them. Impact on the other hand are gonna greatly benefit until AEW decide that the novelty has worn off and throws them aside.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@Chip Chipperson @KingofKings1524 Cut it out. Now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


nobody, or very few people here likes or watches impact - but please don’t pretend that our excitement is in relation to ‘impact suddenly being good’

it is in relation to the PROSPECT of epic cross-overs. The comic book type team-ups and battles. We’re excited for the concept.... not Impact

when this is done, i recon most of us will just be watching AEW again - but I am sure as shit watching Impact on tuesday (thanks AEW)

try for a hot minute to not pee in our soup, its our perogative to be excited, there is no need to police our emotions


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefromthegods said:


> @Chip Chipperson @KingofKings1524 Cut it out. Now.


I’m done. But come on, man. You can read my last post and know that wasn’t directed at him. It was a broad generalization of this entire site and the IWC as a whole.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


On the flip side, you should be ecstatic. Didn't you say Impact was the best wrestling show? Impact will get alot of eyes on their product. 

You must be loving this new partnership with AEW surely?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I mean after the first weeks the polish for this will wear off and nobody will watch impact.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Oracle said:


> I mean after the first weeks the polish for this will wear off and nobody will watch impact.


How can you say that when no one has any idea how this is going to work yet? If guys like Mox, Page, Jericho, etc are going to be appearing semi regularly, then I’ll damn sure still be watching.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Someone has probably called this already, but I’m intrigued to see where Sting fits in this. Is he separate, or do they play off his history with Impact? I guess they may tease that but linking the two together I think helps all parties, well more so Impact but both feed off each other and draw some casuals back. But we have been burned before, so enjoy the moment but be cautious. I’m also interested to see how Vince reacts, if he feels this is a threat to him he’s going to throw balls to the wall but the guys had an awful week with Patterson so I wouldn’t want to speculate on that.

The idea of all of us together against the world makes sense, but I wonder what happens with raiding MLW then NWA and of course ROH with whatever they are up to now. I assume too, this could be placating the NJPW crossover people have been gassed about for a while but does not look like will happen?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I really don’t like this sorry. I just think it cheapens AEW and they didn’t need to do it.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Not a fan of it, aew already has a lot of talented guys that are barely getting more deserved time on tv and now your going to bloat the roster even more with wrestlers from another promotion and limit even more time to their own roster guys who will have to continue making do with pointless appearances on dark in short one sided matches.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

I liked it, although everything always gets boring after something interesting, and the impact roster sucks.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The Wood said:


> JR: “We’ve just been jobbed.”
> 
> Grrrooooooaaaaannnnn. Sorry, I think I’m fucking done. I just saw that clip. It reeked of WWE mixed with dying WCW. I don’t care about TNA. I don’t care about AEW. Omega is the shits. JR finally succumbing and becoming the new Tony Shiavone.
> 
> Enjoy your shitshow, ladies and gentlemen. This was my final straw.


So, new whiny little bitch fest same time next week then?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Apologies if this has been said already but for me the most important part of all of this cannot be understated...

JONNY SWINGER, Daddy! Yes, that Jonny Swinger.

If you’ve not seen him yet, and he ends up on AEW TV (or Dark) he’s genuinely funny and his current presentation has probably extended his career by a few years.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

It is a interesting concept when 2 companies are brought together in a rivalry but not meaning to sound a killjoy but TNA/Impact has had very little relevance for some time now and it is hard to get excited about this cross interaction. 

The one most would want to see is WWE/AEW but WWE would never go for it and their record of cross promotion angles is poor with the whole WCW/ECW invasion thing. 

I don't see how AEW benefits from this at all. Impact may get more eyes on it but that's about it.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Current Impact is like old ECW where they have done stuff differently like the cinematic matches and have a core fan base and solid roster. 

Back in the day, WWF worked with ECW, at small times, against WCW so quite optimistic to see modern WCW and ECW vs WWE. Hopefully they can capitalize and create a minimum of a good couple months story involving both shows. Wouldn't mind the return of the Blood & Guts match but with Team AEW vs Team Impact as well, as could do brand rivalry better than wwe raw vs Smackdown.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

I liked it. Let’s see where it goes. I’ve already seen one “writer,” if we can even call him that, already 
blasting AEW working with IMPACT. Although, he’s very young and from Iowa. 

This has a lot of potential. Looking forward to see what happens with this. Seems like AEW might be slowly becoming what was introduced at All In (being inclusive of all manor brands of wrestling outside of WWE). They’ve already had NWA and AAA involved and are now involved with IMPACT. If they can get a stable partnership with New Japan - Ring Of Honor would be the only promotion left in the dust (outside of UK promotions) IMO.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Its good to have a working relationship with other promotions but Impacts roster is pretty poor for the most part.

NJPW is the big one that would help both companies.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> On the flip side, you should be ecstatic. Didn't you say Impact was the best wrestling show? Impact will get alot of eyes on their product.
> 
> You must be loving this new partnership with AEW surely?


I gave Impact a new chance this year until they teleported a bunch of people into the ring. After that, I was done with them again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Just check the ESPN Twitter comments to see how the mainstream fan feels about it.*


Half of it is people mocking Stings age


----------



## Chairshot620 (Mar 12, 2010)

omaroo said:


> Its good to have a working relationship with other promotions but Impacts roster is pretty poor for the most part.
> 
> NJPW is the big one that would help both companies.


Interestingly when the Super J Cup was announced during the G1, Impact got mentioned because members of their roster are competing in the J Cup.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

On a side note, I'm guessing this likely freezes Tessa Blanchard out of going to AEW and she will eventually go to WWE if she returns full-time? I guess she could still go and just avoid anything to do with Impact but I doubt they want anything to do with her after basically fucking them.





omaroo said:


> Its good to have a working relationship with other promotions but Impacts roster is pretty poor for the most part.
> 
> NJPW is the big one that would help both companies.




True but a working relationship is tough in general with the traveling back and forth. But the killer on that deal is the pandemic. I know the U.S. is pretty lax on all of this compared to many other countries and I'm unsure what Japan's regulations currently are on international travel but it's simply a logistics headache as long as that is in the way. And going by the vaccination news, we can probably expect another 3-4 months before things can start returning to normal again.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> I guess this is what Omega meant by getting 'very experimental'. But why did it have to be TNA of all places though? :/


Is hating tna/impact still "cool"? Impact has been pretty good and consistent and doesn't deserve the hate


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Ratedr4life said:


> While I haven't followed IMPACT consistently in years, I will be tuning in next Tuesday.
> 
> This helps IMPACT more than AEW but a healthy pro-wrestling scene is good for everyone.
> 
> Now bring NJPW and ROH on board!


mlw ???


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> Aew being open to everyone will benefit the business and aew as they are the top of that food chain of these partnerships.
> 
> Impact has been shit so maybe it will  help



Thats just not true at all. Impact has been consistent for a while now


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

DaSlacker said:


> From what I've read and seen it's generally an experimental, played for laughs, content provider for Anthem's TV stations. Plus, a library of 2500 hours of footage. I think they know too much damage has been done to the brand to progress beyond their worldwide audience of 300,000 viewers and just let the team have fun. With wrestling you naturally get some good talent and matches, so that keeps things ticking.


To be fair new japan built itself back up from the inoki era why can't impact


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> On a side note, I'm guessing this likely freezes Tessa Blanchard out of going to AEW and she will eventually go to WWE if she returns full-time? I guess she could still go and just avoid anything to do with Impact but I doubt they want anything to do with her after basically fucking them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I think this kills any chance of Tessa showing up in AEW.


----------



## wrasslin_casual (May 28, 2020)

IF this turns into an AEW vs TNA angle and IF they manage to book it without shoving comedy down our throats then this could be a great angle for AEW. The problem is I can just imagine how poorly booked this will be....also why not wait for this angle when larger crowds are allowed back? It'll be dead on arrival.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Christopher Near said:


> Is hating tna/impact still "cool"? Impact has been pretty good and consistent and doesn't deserve the hate


I don't watch, but the roster seems depressing. And I watched back in 2012 when they had a stacked roster, but even then I wasn't really impressed.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


Being a bad show doesn’t mean cross promotion is bad. It can simply open the wrestling world to a host of stories and angles that have never really been seen.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's official:
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334332727211012096
> ...


If this becomes a huge thing, then Kenny Omega Changed the World.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I need to call everyone on this before we get carried away.
> 
> You all were shitting on Impact like a week ago in the AEW Vs Impact: Who is more successful? thread and when I expressed that Impact had a good show about 6 months ago everyone shit on me and told me how wrong I was.
> 
> Now suddenly we love Impact and this is good for AEW. Can somebody please explain why?


Haha I agree.

Impact has been horrible for me for the last two months though. Not digging all of the old timers and way too much Ken Shamrock. 

Plus, why the hell don't Impact use a limited crowd like AEW and WWE? There is no atmosphere because it's just the two wrestlers.

Cool to see where this goes . I haven't been watching either company lately so this got me interested again.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Christopher Near said:


> Thats just not true at all. Impact has been consistent for a while now



thats fair that you believe that but the reality is its dropped big time in popularity for a reason. I am one that was a die hard TNA fan since 2002 and its just not that great right now to a lot of people. I understand a small percent enjoy it but that is not the goal of the promotion


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Surprised a lot of people don’t mind this partnership.

Impact is tainted, damaged goods.

Just my opinion but AEW doesn’t need Japan or NWA or Impact or any other company. They were doing fine on their own with their own belts and their own stars.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

wrasslin_casual said:


> IF this turns into an AEW vs TNA angle and IF they manage to book it without shoving comedy down our throats then this could be a great angle for AEW. The problem is I can just imagine how poorly booked this will be....also why not wait for this angle when larger crowds are allowed back? It'll be dead on arrival.


I feel like AEW is doing really well with long term story telling, there have already been things that have come full circle that we didn’t realize were being played out right in front of us so who knows? This could play out for a year if done correctly. If Kenny refuses to come back to AEW and defend the title in Impact, AAA, etc can he really be stripped for not defending the title in 90 days or whatever it is? 

Plus we’ve already had Cody talk up the TNT title and Darby Allin has been named the face of dynamite because he’s the champion so they could run with that belt for a while and have guys like Moxley showing up in impact or wherever looking for Kenny. 

There are a lot of options here and I hope they just choose interesting outcomes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Man, i don't give a fuck what the negative nancies say or think. I always enjoyed tna/impact and I think this partnership could be good for both companies as well as the talent. Now bring in mlw,nwa,roh and njpw and I'm good. Hell, bring in a couple of smaller indy companies like black label pro.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> Surprised a lot of people don’t mind this partnership.
> 
> Impact is tainted, damaged goods.
> 
> Just my opinion but AEW doesn’t need Japan or NWA or Impact or any other company. They were doing fine on their own with their own belts and their own stars.


I mean they’re not doing this out of necessity, just to make waves in the industry one step at a time and give the fans more to talk about and enjoy. AEW doesn’t really gain much from partnering with Impact but the Indy scene and the industry as a whole gains a lot. If we had crowds, Impact would be sitting pretty right now. First AAA, then NWA, now Impact, NJPW next.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So, HHH said this recently although i dont see anything with AEW...

When Asked about how open they are to working with other companies, with the Impact/AEW deal being referenced, he said that they are open for business and pointed out their previous deals working with independent companies. He noted that there are misperceptions about what they are willing to do that aren’t accurate and they are open to the right opportunity, but it has to work for WWE in the long term. If it’s good for business then they’ll look into it.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

> I made a thread about it here, but for some reason it was deleted, probably because the mods thought it was dirtsheet bullshit, but can we now have a legitimate discussion about this?


The salt.


----------

